# H1B visas



## accountant29 (May 8, 2010)

Hi All

I've been researching H1B visas which seems to be the best route for me -qualified accountant, 7 years experience and BSc and CIMA qualification etc (Have also thought about fiance visas as my boyfriend's a us citizen but ideally I'd like to get in the usa on a work visa)

I have found a couple of sites h1bsponsors dot com which has a link to Corp-Corp dot com, which is free for candidates and enables you to post your resume and employers can search and contact you. Has anyone used this/heard about it? It sounds a little too good to be true, and I'm not sure if i'm happy about posting my details.

Any other advice/experience on websites or ways of seeking out and applying to H1B employer sponsors would also be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

accountant29 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been researching H1B visas which seems to be the best route for me -qualified accountant, 7 years experience and BSc and CIMA qualification etc (Have also thought about fiance visas as my boyfriend's a us citizen but ideally I'd like to get in the usa on a work visa)
> 
> ...


Avoid middlemen; approach companies directly.
Don't pay for middlemen services.
Americanize your CV -- plenty of free advise on web.
Don't expect even replies from more than a couple of companies per 100 applications.
Good luck!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

@@@Fatbrit
A lot of legit companies post on these job sites (mostly free of charge for employers) as the big ones are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As Fatbrit says, avoid middlemen. Sponsoring a foreigner for an H1B visa costs an employer money and considerable time/effort. As far as accountants are concerned, most US employers are more interested in finding a locally qualified candidate (i.e. CPA, CMA).

To have a chance at finding a corporate sponsor, you need to approach companies who might need a UK qualified/experienced accountant - perhaps a British company in the US or a US company with significant UK business or subsidiaries - and convince them that you are able to act as a go-between to explain the UK financials to the US accountants or vice versa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

